# Smoked Halibut Taco's w/Q-view



## smoke_chef (Mar 7, 2014)

So, last July my two brother-in-laws and I went on a Alaska fishing trip. We had a blast. I decided to smoke some Halibut for taco's and they turned out great!













IMG_4485.jpg



__ smoke_chef
__ Mar 7, 2014






Here we are on the charter. This was so fun!













IMG_0604.jpg



__ smoke_chef
__ Mar 7, 2014






Here's our bounty for the day... Did I mention this was so fun!













SmokedHalibutTacos228141.jpg



__ smoke_chef
__ Mar 7, 2014






Here's the Halibut after being in the marinade for 35 minutes. 













SmokedHalibutTacos228141.jpg



__ smoke_chef
__ Mar 7, 2014






Here it is smoked and ready to eat. I smoked at 300 and it took about 34 minutes to get to temp. I pulled it out at 144. 













SmokedHalibutTacos228143.jpg



__ smoke_chef
__ Mar 7, 2014






Ahh... the finished product. It was delicious! My Father-in-Law who is from SoCal said they were the "Bomb". 













SmokedHalibutTacos228144.jpg



__ smoke_chef
__ Mar 7, 2014






Of course, you have to have the sides... this homemade salsa and homemade guacamole. I also made a flavored sour cream that didn't make the picture but made the taco extra awesome!

The marinade I used was: 
Juice of two limes
Juice of half an orange
1/4 cup water
1 tsp salt
1 tsp CBP
1 tsp minced garlic
1 tsp chili powder
1 tsp cumin
1/2 tsp crushed red pepper
1 tbs honey
1/4 cup vegetable oil 

I left the skin on for protection and smoked it skin side down without flipping

Next time I will up the garlic a bit but everything else seemed about right. Also.. next time I will smoke at 225 for a longer smoke so it picks up more of the smoky goodness. 

My flavored sour cream was: 

3/4 cup sour cream
1/4 Mayo
1 tsp chili powder
1/2 tsp cumin
1 tsp white pepper
juice of half a lime
1 tsp onion powder
1 tsp garlic

Mix then chill for 30 minutes before use. Or, you can do this ahead of time. The left overs the next day were even better than the first. 

As always... I welcome any feedback, suggestions, comments... 
I hope you enjoyed this post. 
Now... let's go light up the smoker!


----------



## smoke_chef (Mar 7, 2014)

Ooops... just realized I posted the same pic twice. Here is the real pic of the finished smoke. 













SmokedHalibutTacos228142.jpg



__ smoke_chef
__ Mar 7, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 7, 2014)

Looks Tasty! We do fish tacos all the time. Didn't get any halibut last season so we had to settle for lingcod! Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## cmayna (Mar 7, 2014)

So now I know what to do with all the Halibut I'll be bringing back from my Alaska trip this coming fall.   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## leah elisheva (Mar 7, 2014)

How fun indeed! (The trip, the "bounty" and then the food)!!!

I love that you made all the sides from scratch! 

So very fun!!!!

Happy weekend!!!

Cheers!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## disco (Mar 7, 2014)

That is such a good idea. I love fish tacos. Well done.

Disco


----------



## smoke_chef (Mar 7, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks Tasty! We do fish tacos all the time. Didn't get any halibut last season so we had to settle for lingcod! Nothing wrong with that!



"settle" for Lingcod... Ha! That's like have to settle for Prime rib... :drool


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 7, 2014)

Smoke_Chef said:


> "settle" for Lingcod... Ha! That's like have to settle for Prime rib... :drool



Ex-fishermen get picky! Sometimes I wish I'd been a rancher


----------

